# Gazidis:"Al top solo con stadi. Rispetto Gigio. Superlega morta, ma.



## admin (6 Giugno 2021)

Gazidis al Corriere dello Sport in edicola:"Il ritorno delle italiane al top? Solo con gli stadi? Donnarumma? Rispetto la sua scelta, è un professionista. Superlega? E' morta, ma il calcio cambi. Ibra? E' divisivo. O lo ami o lo odi. Maldini? E' un grande DS".

*Intervista completa *

*Ancora Gazidis:"La vision è molto chiara: riportare il Milan al top"

**Gazidis su Ibra:"*È stato sorprendente conoscere Ibra. È straordinariamente divisivo: o lo ami o lo odi. Penso che investa su questa caratteristica per motivare se stesso. È un uomo molto intelligente e ha anche un lato soft, che esprime nel rapporto con la squadra. Non è sufficiente ruggire come un leone sul campo per guadagnarsi il rispetto dei compagni. Sono molto utili i momenti - diciamo così - di tenerezza. Una parte di lui è destinata all&#8217;immagine pubblica. Prevale comunque la componente motivazionale: Ibra non si accontenta mai, è sempre sopra le righe, il leone se lo sente addosso. E ovviamente non pensa di essere Dio. Il desiderio di essere qualcosa in più, e di diverso, è nella sua natura. Il gruppo è fortemente stimolato dalla sua presenza. Ed è un fatto notevole che, a 39 anni, Ibra riesca ancora a competere a questi livelli e a essere così determinato a vincere &#8211; è eccezionale».
*
Gazidis sul rapporto di Ibra con mister Stefano Pioli*: "C&#8217;è un ottimo equilibrio. E come Ibra mi ha sorpreso per il suo lato tenero, così Pioli mi ha colpito per il carattere. Mi ha impressionato la forza di Stefano, oltre alla sua sensibilità".


*Gazidis sul Milan del giusto mix tra giovani ed esperti*: "Quando  arrivai al Milan, credo addirittura il primo giorno, dissi che avremmo costruito la squadra sui giovani, ma senza escludere elementi esperti che avrebbero rafforzato il gruppo dandogli una guida. Non ho mai detto no a Ibra. Anzi, fu lui a dirci di no un anno, non voleva lasciare i Galaxy. Ne favorii l&#8217;arrivo e, per di più, suggerii l&#8217;acquisto di Cesc Fàbregas, che non andò in porto per altre ragioni":

*"Donarumma? *Non voglio rivelare i dettagli, né la tempistica, e non conosco i confini del rapporto tra Gigio e Mino Raiola. Alla fine, ovviamente, la decisione è sempre del calciatore. Quello che posso dire è che Gigio è stato un professionista eccezionale, in ogni singolo giorno, e nell&#8217;ultima partita contro l&#8217;Atalanta non c&#8217;era nessuno più felice di lui per la qualificazione in Champions. Nutro una stima assoluta nei suoi confronti, così come rispetto le sue scelte. Nessun accento negativo. Ha fatto ciò che pensava fosse meglio per lui, e ci sono alcune ragioni dalla sua parte, ma non indico quali"


*"Deraiolizzazione del Milan? *No, non è un nostro obiettivo. Non abbiamo alcun problema con Raiola, siamo in buoni rapporti. Certe decisioni vengono prese dai giocatori, non dai loro agenti. I singoli casi li analizziamo senza alcun pregiudizio".

*Gazidis sul passare dall'essere un 'numero due' a guidare il Milan*: "Beh, non sono così sicuro di essere stato un due. Nel &#8217;94 io e un amico fondammo la MLS e ci ponemmo sullo stesso piano. All&#8217;Arsenal ero il _Chief Executive_, cioè il numero uno. Il ruolo di Arsene Wenger era superiore a quello del semplice allenatore: un manager in senso lato. È altrettanto vero che dal punto di vista sportivo io avessi meno peso. Ma nella MLS ero il direttore dell&#8217;intero campionato: e non si trattava di un ruolo commerciale - lo diventò in un secondo tempo, in realtà era un incarico prettamente sportivo. Ingaggiavo i giocatori per tutte le squadre, mi occupavo delle questioni arbitrali, dei programmi analitici: qualsiasi tema tecnico era di mia competenza. Arrivare al Milan non ha comportato alcun salto di qualità o di ruolo, da questo punto di vista"


*"Il progressive football? *La mia formazione mi porta a non sottovalutare anche i temi strettamente tecnico-tattici. Il calcio sta costantemente cambiando e i Paesi in cui l&#8217;aspetto del campo viene trascurato restano irrimediabilmente indietro. Ciò che intendo per progressive football non è necessariamente un concetto fisso, ma una filosofia di approccio che consiste nel porsi delle domande e pensare a come lo sport possa evolversi. Al momento noto che le transizioni da un possesso palla all&#8217;altro stanno diventando sempre più importanti: quei cinque secondi sono decisivi. Anche gli uno contro uno, i duelli individuali hanno riguadagnato l&#8217;importanza di un tempo. Nel calcio italiano c&#8217;erano degli schemi di gioco definiti e fin troppo ripetuti; ora sembra prevalere lo stile basato sull&#8217;uno contro uno - l&#8217;Atalanta lo pratica benissimo - e risulta molto più difficile giocare contro chi investe nei duelli e nello spazio. È un&#8217;idea circolare. L&#8217;aspetto atletico è cambiato in modo netto, però: i calciatori di oggi, rispetto a quelli di venti e trenta anni fa, sono diversi strutturalmente, hanno abilità e caratteristiche differenti, spesso superiori. Le scienze motorie alle quali ricorriamo per ottenere performance ai più alti livelli sono di gran lunga più sofisticate. Un altro aspetto è la verticalità. Quando una squadra recupera il pallone, e quindi il possesso, deve trovare la via più veloce per avvicinarsi alla porta avversaria, anche a costo di correre dei rischi. Il regista non è più il numero 10, che ha le abilità e l&#8217;estro per trovare il passaggio giusto, bensì l&#8217;intero sistema. È il sistema che diventa il playmaker. Non esiste un solo modo di fare calcio, ci sono tanti stili diversi. Antonio Conte ha ottenuto numerosi successi giocando in un modo completamente diverso da quello che ho appena descritto".

"*Milan al top?* Se penso alle sfide che abbiamo dovuto affrontare al Milan, sin dal primo giorno&#8230; Dovevamo portare in pari i conti, perché il rosso aveva superato il livello di guardia, e allo stesso tempo migliorare le performance sul campo. Se avessimo copiato dei modelli esistenti avremmo fallito entrambi gli obiettivi. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di rottura, trovare un modo di agire tutto nostro, altrimenti non avremmo avuto alcuna possibilità di evitare l&#8217;angolo morto".


*
Gazidis sul sistema calcio in Italia e sulla necessità di alzare i fatturati*:"Siamo in viaggio&#8230; La cosa difficile da accettare è che non esistono scorciatoie. La buona notizia è che in questo viaggio non vi è nulla di misterioso. Altri l&#8217;hanno affrontato prima di noi e con successo. Se guardiamo alla Premier League, la base del rilancio sono stati gli stadi. Quando il calcio inglese ha toccato il fondo, il governo ha incoraggiato la costruzione di nuovi impianti. La comodità dei posti e la facilità dell&#8217;accesso all&#8217;evento hanno migliorato il rapporto pubblico-calcio. Si sono riviste le famiglie, poiché c&#8217;era più sicurezza, e la qualità dell&#8217;esperienza è cresciuta. I ricavi e la capacità di spesa hanno fatto immediatamente un balzo in avanti. Al rilancio del football hanno concorso anche altri fattori, ad esempio Sky, e così via. La stessa cosa è successa negli Stati Uniti. Quando fu fondata la MLS non c&#8217;erano stadi dedicati. Ora invece, con 29 o 30 squadre, se non sbaglio, ci sono 20 strutture nuove di zecca, impianti incredibili"


*"La burocazia *È un problema, e bisogna trovare una soluzione. Negli Stati Uniti avevamo problemi simili. Chi mai avrebbe voluto investire milioni di dollari e correre un tale rischio? Uno se l&#8217;è sentita, a Los Angeles, Phil Anschutz. Faceva parte del gruppo dei sette investitori iniziali, sette per dieci squadre. E il modello di stadio che ha creato, il secondo prettamente calcistico, molto costoso, ha avuto un tale successo da indurre altri a imitarlo. Se riusciremo a costruire il nostro stadio qui a Milano, rendendolo uno dei migliori al mondo - il più bello in assoluto - potremo dare inizio a qualcosa di importante anche per l&#8217;Italia"



*Gazidis sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter, più lontano per i problemi di 'Suning'*: "Resto ottimista. Non solo per il Milan, ma per il calcio italiano in generale. La Juventus con il suo stadio è stata dominante. Con una concorrenza più ampia e finanziariamente solida, il livello complessivo salirà. L&#8217;altra cosa che il calcio italiano deve fare è pensarsi al futuro e al di fuori dei propri confini mentali e culturali. Quando l&#8217;Inghilterra smise di guardare soltanto in casa, rinunciando alla storica autoreferenzialità, spiccò il salto decisivo"


*Gazidis su come funziona il calcio in Premier League*: "Le inglesi subiscono pressioni identiche. Il Tottenham, l&#8217;Arsenal, il Liverpool, il Manchester United. La concorrenza da quelle parti è micidiale e più articolata. Le porto un esempio sono all&#8217;apparenza sciocco: il vecchio stadio del Tottenham aveva 60mila posti? Benissimo, l&#8217;Arsenal ne ha voluti 61mila per l&#8217;_Emirates Stadium_. Non si tratta di una sfida intellettuale, la gente sa qual è la cosa giusta. Ma bisogna essere determinati, onesti e chiari. Ti diranno che pazientare è impossibile, per questo e quell&#8217;altro motivo, e che stai sbagliando, che te ne devi andare dopo tre sconfitte, che non capisci&#8230; È successo anche negli USA. Quando iniziammo il percorso MLS, i media, per quel poco che si interessavano a noi, ci chiamavano &#8220;_Mythical League Soccer_&#8221;. Dicevano che il calcio non sarebbe decollato, che negli Usa c&#8217;è un modo diverso di intendere lo sport e che era un gioco da stranieri"

*Gazidis sui progetti futuri del Milan*: "La sfida è far acquisire una mentalità più ottimista a una squadra che veniva da un lungo periodo di difficoltà &#8211; ma, aggiungerei, anche espressione di una cultura calcistica molto radicata e facile al pessimismo. A volte si ha bisogno di un po&#8217; di ingenuità. Oltre a carattere, forza, chiarezza e costanza"

*Gazidis sulla SuperLega*: "La Superlega, per come era stata concepita, è morta. Tuttavia, i problemi che hanno portato a quel progetto rimangono inalterati. Tutti nel calcio, in particolar modo coloro che sono incaricati di regolamentarlo, devono riflettere seriamente sulle origini dei mali e su cosa si può fare - insieme - per ottenere un calcio migliore e sostenibile. Mi preoccupo quando si parla di vincitori e vinti, Non vedo vincitori. Mi auguro che non ci sia alcuna &#8220;rottura&#8221; (lo dice in italiano). Un processo si terrà alla Corte Europea di Giustizia, non sono un avvocato competente, ma il dialogo è sempre la soluzione più valida. Gianni Infantino ha detto qualcosa al riguardo, non mi faccia aggiungere altro... La gente parla di avidità. Il nostro club ha perso 200 milioni l&#8217;anno scorso. È forse da avidi provare a inseguire lo zero, il punto di pareggio? È da avidi affermare che saremmo felici se lo raggiungessimo? Perdere 200 milioni significa che qualcosa si è rotto. Non siamo un _unicum_, riguarda tutti"

*Gazidis sulle scelte di Zvonimir Boban, Paolo Maldini e Frederic Massara*: "La squadra sta sopra ogni cosa e persona. Quindi il punto è trovare qualcosa o qualcuno che funzioni per essa, e quel qualcosa o quel qualcuno può essere frutto di scelte originali. Da fuori la gente può pensare che ognuno operi all&#8217;interno di perimetri fissi, le cose non stanno così. Noi lavoriamo come un team, con altre persone coinvolte, non solo Maldini e Massara. Ho creduto in Paolo fin dal primo momento, sapevo che sarebbe potuto diventare un direttore sportivo_ top level_, ed è proprio ciò che è oggi».


Gazidis su come e quanto potrà operare il Milan sul mercato: «I tifosi sono intelligenti e consapevoli, le tappe del viaggio che la nostra squadra ha intrapreso non sono al buio. Il calcio non può crescere ripetendo se stesso. Abbiamo imparato qualcosa negli ultimi dodici mesi e abbiamo il dovere di sfruttare le nuove informazioni. Il CoVid c&#8217;entra fino a un certo punto, le difficoltà erano evidenti anche prima del _lockdown_. Si sta verificando un adeguamento mondiale che deve precedere un rinnovamento sostanziale. Il mercato che vedremo quest&#8217;estate sarà diverso da quello dell&#8217;estate scorsa e da tutti quelli che l&#8217;hanno preceduto. Il nostro obiettivo è continuare a essere ambiziosi e ottimisti, migliorare la squadra seguendo il giusto cammino e coniugando risultati e stabilità finanziaria. Questo è importante, perché senza la stabilità la squadra ripiomba nell&#8217;incertezza. Servono disciplina e chiarezza. L&#8217;attenzione continuerà a essere focalizzata sui giocatori giovani, con alcuni elementi esperti. Ciò che sta succedendo con i nostri tifosi è davvero speciale, mai visto prima. All&#8217;inizio - e posso capire i motivi - ponevano molte domande: questo percorso può funzionare? È così diverso rispetto al modo in cui il Milan si è mosso in passato&#8230; Ma adesso la fiducia sta crescendo. Non ho mai visto niente di simile a ciò che è successo a '_Casa Milan_': vedere i nostri tifosi sotto gli uffici per esprimerci il loro supporto è stato un segnale estremamente potente: questo senso di unità e condivisione è una spinta eccezionale"

*Gazidis sul progetto che può fare il Milan con il fondo Elliott*: "Fin dal primo giorno ho fatto ciò che credevo fosse necessario per il bene della squadra ma ragionando sempre al futuro. Il mio atteggiamento non ha niente a che vedere con il fondo e con la possibilità che possa vendere: non so se questo accadrà tra uno, tre o dieci anni. La vision è molto chiara: riportare il Milan al top. Poi, ovviamente, il fatto che questi fondi entrano nel calcio deriva dal fallimento della regolamentazione e dell&#8217;organizzazione. Molte di queste situazioni si verificano perché alcune squadre sono in difficoltà &#8211; ed è nelle difficoltà che i fondi intervengono e investono. Il calcio potrà avere delle proprietà molto più forti, se il nostro modello di business sarà regolamentato meglio e se le norme saranno rispettate da tutti. Questo è un altro grande obiettivo: avere i migliori proprietari, forti e solidi. Se hai un modello di business folle, non avrai proprietari forti, ma folli. Oppure fondi che raccolgono i cocci"


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356221 ha scritto:


> Gazidis al Corriere dello Sport in edicola:"Il ritorno delle italiane al top? Solo con gli stadi? Donnarumma? Rispetto la sua scelta, è un professionista. Superlega? E' morta, ma il calcio cambi. Ibra? E' divisivo. O lo ami o lo odi. Maldini? E' un grande DS".
> 
> Seguirà l'intervista completa



.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356221 ha scritto:


> Gazidis al Corriere dello Sport in edicola:"Il ritorno delle italiane al top? Solo con gli stadi? Donnarumma? Rispetto la sua scelta, è un professionista. Superlega? E' morta, ma il calcio cambi. Ibra? E' divisivo. O lo ami o lo odi. Maldini? E' un grande DS".
> 
> Seguirà l'intervista completa



Gazidis con la bavetta alla bocca per l'addio di Donnarumma, visto che si sono risparmiati di fare un contratto da 8 mln.


----------



## Goro (6 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356221 ha scritto:



> Gazidis al Corriere dello Sport in edicola:"Il ritorno delle italiane al top? Solo con gli stadi? Donnarumma? Rispetto la sua scelta, è un professionista. Superlega? E' morta, ma il calcio cambi. Ibra? E' divisivo. O lo ami o lo odi. Maldini? E' un grande DS".
> 
> Seguirà l'intervista completa



Tutti abbagliati dal progetto stadio, vorrei vedere le loro facce quando si renderanno conto che non gli faranno mettere le mani su Milano


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2021)

*Ancora Gazidis:"La vision è molto chiara: riportare il Milan al top"

**Gazidis su Ibra:"*È stato sorprendente conoscere Ibra. È straordinariamente divisivo: o lo ami o lo odi. Penso che investa su questa caratteristica per motivare se stesso. È un uomo molto intelligente e ha anche un lato soft, che esprime nel rapporto con la squadra. Non è sufficiente ruggire come un leone sul campo per guadagnarsi il rispetto dei compagni. Sono molto utili i momenti - diciamo così - di tenerezza. Una parte di lui è destinata all&#8217;immagine pubblica. Prevale comunque la componente motivazionale: Ibra non si accontenta mai, è sempre sopra le righe, il leone se lo sente addosso. E ovviamente non pensa di essere Dio. Il desiderio di essere qualcosa in più, e di diverso, è nella sua natura. Il gruppo è fortemente stimolato dalla sua presenza. Ed è un fatto notevole che, a 39 anni, Ibra riesca ancora a competere a questi livelli e a essere così determinato a vincere &#8211; è eccezionale».
*
Gazidis sul rapporto di Ibra con mister Stefano Pioli*: "C&#8217;è un ottimo equilibrio. E come Ibra mi ha sorpreso per il suo lato tenero, così Pioli mi ha colpito per il carattere. Mi ha impressionato la forza di Stefano, oltre alla sua sensibilità".


*
Gazidis sul Milan del giusto mix tra giovani ed esperti*: "Quando arrivai al Milan, credo addirittura il primo giorno, dissi che avremmo costruito la squadra sui giovani, ma senza escludere elementi esperti che avrebbero rafforzato il gruppo dandogli una guida. Non ho mai detto no a Ibra. Anzi, fu lui a dirci di no un anno, non voleva lasciare i Galaxy. Ne favorii l&#8217;arrivo e, per di più, suggerii l&#8217;acquisto di Cesc Fàbregas, che non andò in porto per altre ragioni":



*"Donarumma? *Non voglio rivelare i dettagli, né la tempistica, e non conosco i confini del rapporto tra Gigio e Mino Raiola. Alla fine, ovviamente, la decisione è sempre del calciatore. Quello che posso dire è che Gigio è stato un professionista eccezionale, in ogni singolo giorno, e nell&#8217;ultima partita contro l&#8217;Atalanta non c&#8217;era nessuno più felice di lui per la qualificazione in Champions. Nutro una stima assoluta nei suoi confronti, così come rispetto le sue scelte. Nessun accento negativo. Ha fatto ciò che pensava fosse meglio per lui, e ci sono alcune ragioni dalla sua parte, ma non indico quali"




*"Derailizzazione del Milan? *No, non è un nostro obiettivo. Non abbiamo alcun problema con Raiola, siamo in buoni rapporti. Certe decisioni vengono prese dai giocatori, non dai loro agenti. I singoli casi li analizziamo senza alcun pregiudizio".


*
Gazidis sul passare dall'essere un 'numero due' a guidare il Milan*: "Beh, non sono così sicuro di essere stato un due. Nel &#8217;94 io e un amico fondammo la MLS e ci ponemmo sullo stesso piano. All&#8217;Arsenal ero il _Chief Executive_, cioè il numero uno. Il ruolo di Arsene Wenger era superiore a quello del semplice allenatore: un manager in senso lato. È altrettanto vero che dal punto di vista sportivo io avessi meno peso. Ma nella MLS ero il direttore dell&#8217;intero campionato: e non si trattava di un ruolo commerciale - lo diventò in un secondo tempo, in realtà era un incarico prettamente sportivo. Ingaggiavo i giocatori per tutte le squadre, mi occupavo delle questioni arbitrali, dei programmi analitici: qualsiasi tema tecnico era di mia competenza. Arrivare al Milan non ha comportato alcun salto di qualità o di ruolo, da questo punto di vista"




*"Il progressive football? *La mia formazione mi porta a non sottovalutare anche i temi strettamente tecnico-tattici. Il calcio sta costantemente cambiando e i Paesi in cui l&#8217;aspetto del campo viene trascurato restano irrimediabilmente indietro. Ciò che intendo per progressive football non è necessariamente un concetto fisso, ma una filosofia di approccio che consiste nel porsi delle domande e pensare a come lo sport possa evolversi. Al momento noto che le transizioni da un possesso palla all&#8217;altro stanno diventando sempre più importanti: quei cinque secondi sono decisivi. Anche gli uno contro uno, i duelli individuali hanno riguadagnato l&#8217;importanza di un tempo. Nel calcio italiano c&#8217;erano degli schemi di gioco definiti e fin troppo ripetuti; ora sembra prevalere lo stile basato sull&#8217;uno contro uno - l&#8217;Atalanta lo pratica benissimo - e risulta molto più difficile giocare contro chi investe nei duelli e nello spazio. È un&#8217;idea circolare. L&#8217;aspetto atletico è cambiato in modo netto, però: i calciatori di oggi, rispetto a quelli di venti e trenta anni fa, sono diversi strutturalmente, hanno abilità e caratteristiche differenti, spesso superiori. Le scienze motorie alle quali ricorriamo per ottenere performance ai più alti livelli sono di gran lunga più sofisticate. Un altro aspetto è la verticalità. Quando una squadra recupera il pallone, e quindi il possesso, deve trovare la via più veloce per avvicinarsi alla porta avversaria, anche a costo di correre dei rischi. Il regista non è più il numero 10, che ha le abilità e l&#8217;estro per trovare il passaggio giusto, bensì l&#8217;intero sistema. È il sistema che diventa il playmaker. Non esiste un solo modo di fare calcio, ci sono tanti stili diversi. Antonio Conte ha ottenuto numerosi successi giocando in un modo completamente diverso da quello che ho appena descritto".



"*Milan al top?* Se penso alle sfide che abbiamo dovuto affrontare al Milan, sin dal primo giorno&#8230; Dovevamo portare in pari i conti, perché il rosso aveva superato il livello di guardia, e allo stesso tempo migliorare le performance sul campo. Se avessimo copiato dei modelli esistenti avremmo fallito entrambi gli obiettivi. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di rottura, trovare un modo di agire tutto nostro, altrimenti non avremmo avuto alcuna possibilità di evitare l&#8217;angolo morto".


*
Gazidis sul sistema calcio in Italia e sulla necessità di alzare i fatturati*:"Siamo in viaggio&#8230; La cosa difficile da accettare è che non esistono scorciatoie. La buona notizia è che in questo viaggio non vi è nulla di misterioso. Altri l&#8217;hanno affrontato prima di noi e con successo. Se guardiamo alla Premier League, la base del rilancio sono stati gli stadi. Quando il calcio inglese ha toccato il fondo, il governo ha incoraggiato la costruzione di nuovi impianti. La comodità dei posti e la facilità dell&#8217;accesso all&#8217;evento hanno migliorato il rapporto pubblico-calcio. Si sono riviste le famiglie, poiché c&#8217;era più sicurezza, e la qualità dell&#8217;esperienza è cresciuta. I ricavi e la capacità di spesa hanno fatto immediatamente un balzo in avanti. Al rilancio del football hanno concorso anche altri fattori, ad esempio Sky, e così via. La stessa cosa è successa negli Stati Uniti. Quando fu fondata la MLS non c&#8217;erano stadi dedicati. Ora invece, con 29 o 30 squadre, se non sbaglio, ci sono 20 strutture nuove di zecca, impianti incredibili"


*
"La burocazia *È un problema, e bisogna trovare una soluzione. Negli Stati Uniti avevamo problemi simili. Chi mai avrebbe voluto investire milioni di dollari e correre un tale rischio? Uno se l&#8217;è sentita, a Los Angeles, Phil Anschutz. Faceva parte del gruppo dei sette investitori iniziali, sette per dieci squadre. E il modello di stadio che ha creato, il secondo prettamente calcistico, molto costoso, ha avuto un tale successo da indurre altri a imitarlo. Se riusciremo a costruire il nostro stadio qui a Milano, rendendolo uno dei migliori al mondo - il più bello in assoluto - potremo dare inizio a qualcosa di importante anche per l&#8217;Italia"



*Gazidis sul nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter, più lontano per i problemi di 'Suning'*: "Resto ottimista. Non solo per il Milan, ma per il calcio italiano in generale. La Juventus con il suo stadio è stata dominante. Con una concorrenza più ampia e finanziariamente solida, il livello complessivo salirà. L&#8217;altra cosa che il calcio italiano deve fare è pensarsi al futuro e al di fuori dei propri confini mentali e culturali. Quando l&#8217;Inghilterra smise di guardare soltanto in casa, rinunciando alla storica autoreferenzialità, spiccò il salto decisivo"



*Gazidis su come funziona il calcio in Premier League*: "Le inglesi subiscono pressioni identiche. Il Tottenham, l&#8217;Arsenal, il Liverpool, il Manchester United. La concorrenza da quelle parti è micidiale e più articolata. Le porto un esempio sono all&#8217;apparenza sciocco: il vecchio stadio del Tottenham aveva 60mila posti? Benissimo, l&#8217;Arsenal ne ha voluti 61mila per l&#8217;_Emirates Stadium_. Non si tratta di una sfida intellettuale, la gente sa qual è la cosa giusta. Ma bisogna essere determinati, onesti e chiari. Ti diranno che pazientare è impossibile, per questo e quell&#8217;altro motivo, e che stai sbagliando, che te ne devi andare dopo tre sconfitte, che non capisci&#8230; È successo anche negli USA. Quando iniziammo il percorso MLS, i media, per quel poco che si interessavano a noi, ci chiamavano &#8220;_Mythical League Soccer_&#8221;. Dicevano che il calcio non sarebbe decollato, che negli Usa c&#8217;è un modo diverso di intendere lo sport e che era un gioco da stranieri"


*
Gazidis sui progetti futuri del Milan*: "La sfida è far acquisire una mentalità più ottimista a una squadra che veniva da un lungo periodo di difficoltà &#8211; ma, aggiungerei, anche espressione di una cultura calcistica molto radicata e facile al pessimismo. A volte si ha bisogno di un po&#8217; di ingenuità. Oltre a carattere, forza, chiarezza e costanza"



*Gazidis sulla SuperLega*: "La Superlega, per come era stata concepita, è morta. Tuttavia, i problemi che hanno portato a quel progetto rimangono inalterati. Tutti nel calcio, in particolar modo coloro che sono incaricati di regolamentarlo, devono riflettere seriamente sulle origini dei mali e su cosa si può fare - insieme - per ottenere un calcio migliore e sostenibile. Mi preoccupo quando si parla di vincitori e vinti, Non vedo vincitori. Mi auguro che non ci sia alcuna &#8220;rottura&#8221; (lo dice in italiano). Un processo si terrà alla Corte Europea di Giustizia, non sono un avvocato competente, ma il dialogo è sempre la soluzione più valida. Gianni Infantino ha detto qualcosa al riguardo, non mi faccia aggiungere altro... La gente parla di avidità. Il nostro club ha perso 200 milioni l&#8217;anno scorso. È forse da avidi provare a inseguire lo zero, il punto di pareggio? È da avidi affermare che saremmo felici se lo raggiungessimo? Perdere 200 milioni significa che qualcosa si è rotto. Non siamo un _unicum_, riguarda tutti"



*Gazidis sulle scelte di Zvonimir Boban, Paolo Maldini e Frederic Massara*: "La squadra sta sopra ogni cosa e persona. Quindi il punto è trovare qualcosa o qualcuno che funzioni per essa, e quel qualcosa o quel qualcuno può essere frutto di scelte originali. Da fuori la gente può pensare che ognuno operi all&#8217;interno di perimetri fissi, le cose non stanno così. Noi lavoriamo come un team, con altre persone coinvolte, non solo Maldini e Massara. Ho creduto in Paolo fin dal primo momento, sapevo che sarebbe potuto diventare un direttore sportivo_ top level_, ed è proprio ciò che è oggi».


Gazidis su come e quanto potrà operare il Milan sul mercato: «I tifosi sono intelligenti e consapevoli, le tappe del viaggio che la nostra squadra ha intrapreso non sono al buio. Il calcio non può crescere ripetendo se stesso. Abbiamo imparato qualcosa negli ultimi dodici mesi e abbiamo il dovere di sfruttare le nuove informazioni. Il CoVid c&#8217;entra fino a un certo punto, le difficoltà erano evidenti anche prima del _lockdown_. Si sta verificando un adeguamento mondiale che deve precedere un rinnovamento sostanziale. Il mercato che vedremo quest&#8217;estate sarà diverso da quello dell&#8217;estate scorsa e da tutti quelli che l&#8217;hanno preceduto. Il nostro obiettivo è continuare a essere ambiziosi e ottimisti, migliorare la squadra seguendo il giusto cammino e coniugando risultati e stabilità finanziaria. Questo è importante, perché senza la stabilità la squadra ripiomba nell&#8217;incertezza. Servono disciplina e chiarezza. L&#8217;attenzione continuerà a essere focalizzata sui giocatori giovani, con alcuni elementi esperti. Ciò che sta succedendo con i nostri tifosi è davvero speciale, mai visto prima. All&#8217;inizio - e posso capire i motivi - ponevano molte domande: questo percorso può funzionare? È così diverso rispetto al modo in cui il Milan si è mosso in passato&#8230; Ma adesso la fiducia sta crescendo. Non ho mai visto niente di simile a ciò che è successo a '_Casa Milan_': vedere i nostri tifosi sotto gli uffici per esprimerci il loro supporto è stato un segnale estremamente potente: questo senso di unità e condivisione è una spinta eccezionale"



*Gazidis sul progetto che può fare il Milan con il fondo Elliott*: "Fin dal primo giorno ho fatto ciò che credevo fosse necessario per il bene della squadra ma ragionando sempre al futuro. Il mio atteggiamento non ha niente a che vedere con il fondo e con la possibilità che possa vendere: non so se questo accadrà tra uno, tre o dieci anni. La vision è molto chiara: riportare il Milan al top. Poi, ovviamente, il fatto che questi fondi entrano nel calcio deriva dal fallimento della regolamentazione e dell&#8217;organizzazione. Molte di queste situazioni si verificano perché alcune squadre sono in difficoltà &#8211; ed è nelle difficoltà che i fondi intervengono e investono. Il calcio potrà avere delle proprietà molto più forti, se il nostro modello di business sarà regolamentato meglio e se le norme saranno rispettate da tutti. Questo è un altro grande obiettivo: avere i migliori proprietari, forti e solidi. Se hai un modello di business folle, non avrai proprietari forti, ma folli. Oppure fondi che raccolgono i cocci"


----------



## Love (6 Giugno 2021)

.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356221 ha scritto:


> Gazidis al Corriere dello Sport in edicola:"Il ritorno delle italiane al top? Solo con gli stadi? Donnarumma? Rispetto la sua scelta, è un professionista. Superlega? E' morta, ma il calcio cambi. Ibra? E' divisivo. O lo ami o lo odi. Maldini? E' un grande DS".
> 
> *Intervista completa *
> 
> ...



.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Giugno 2021)

Vado direttamente ad un punto dell'intervista: Donnarumma ha avuto delle ragioni dalla sua per andarsene.Dobbiamo preoccuparci caro Gazzosa?Quali sono queste buone ragioni?


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356221 ha scritto:


> Gazidis al Corriere dello Sport in edicola:"Il ritorno delle italiane al top? Solo con gli stadi? Donnarumma? Rispetto la sua scelta, è un professionista. Superlega? E' morta, ma il calcio cambi. Ibra? E' divisivo. O lo ami o lo odi. Maldini? E' un grande DS".
> 
> *Intervista completa *
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate. QUI c'è tutta l'intervista completa.*


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2021)

SoloMVB;2356249 ha scritto:


> Vado direttamente ad un punto dell'intervista: Donnarumma ha avuto delle ragioni dalla sua per andarsene.Dobbiamo preoccuparci caro Gazzosa?Quali sono queste buone ragioni?



Stavo giusto concentrandomi su quel trafiletto , poi ho letto te e quindi quoto te : quel passaggio è inquietante.
Cosa avrà voluto dire?
Non mi piace affatto perchè lascia intendere cose oscure pro-donnarumma e contro la società.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356240 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Gazidis:"La vision è molto chiara: riportare il Milan al top"
> 
> **Gazidis su Ibra:"*È stato sorprendente conoscere Ibra. È straordinariamente divisivo: o lo ami o lo odi. Penso che investa su questa caratteristica per motivare se stesso. È un uomo molto intelligente e ha anche un lato soft, che esprime nel rapporto con la squadra. Non è sufficiente ruggire come un leone sul campo per guadagnarsi il rispetto dei compagni. Sono molto utili i momenti - diciamo così - di tenerezza. Una parte di lui è destinata all&#8217;immagine pubblica. Prevale comunque la componente motivazionale: Ibra non si accontenta mai, è sempre sopra le righe, il leone se lo sente addosso. E ovviamente non pensa di essere Dio. Il desiderio di essere qualcosa in più, e di diverso, è nella sua natura. Il gruppo è fortemente stimolato dalla sua presenza. Ed è un fatto notevole che, a 39 anni, Ibra riesca ancora a competere a questi livelli e a essere così determinato a vincere &#8211; è eccezionale».
> *
> ...



Vedi di portare qualche sponsor che non sia il bar sotto casa .


----------



## Doc55 (6 Giugno 2021)

Può voler dire solo offerte economiche incompatibili con budget Milan.
Dire vado via perché c’è chi mi offre tot di più è sicuramente una ragione valida.
Dice anche “non conosco i confini del rapporto tra Donnarumma e Raiola”, forse ragionerei più su questo!


diavoloINme;2356254 ha scritto:


> Stavo giusto concentrandomi su quel trafiletto , poi ho letto te e quindi quoto te : quel passaggio è inquietante.
> Cosa avrà voluto dire?
> Non mi piace affatto perchè lascia intendere cose oscure pro-donnarumma e contro la società.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2021)

SoloMVB;2356249 ha scritto:


> Vado direttamente ad un punto dell'intervista: Donnarumma ha avuto delle ragioni dalla sua per andarsene.Dobbiamo preoccuparci caro Gazzosa?Quali sono queste buone ragioni?



È stata tradotta male l intervista originale.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356221 ha scritto:


> Gazidis al Corriere dello Sport in edicola:"Il ritorno delle italiane al top? Solo con gli stadi? Donnarumma? Rispetto la sua scelta, è un professionista. Superlega? E' morta, ma il calcio cambi. Ibra? E' divisivo. O lo ami o lo odi. Maldini? E' un grande DS".
> 
> *Intervista completa *
> 
> ...



Parole, parole, parole....


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2021)

Doc55;2356265 ha scritto:


> Può voler dire solo offerte economiche incompatibili con budget Milan.
> Dire vado via perché c&#8217;è chi mi offre tot di più è sicuramente una ragione valida.
> Dice anche &#8220;non conosco i confini del rapporto tra Donnarumma e Raiola&#8221;, forse ragionerei più su questo!



Io avevo pensato a una squadra pronta da subito a vincere la champions oppure ai programmi societari per il futuro(stabilità/cessione).


----------



## mil77 (6 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2356276 ha scritto:


> Io avevo pensato a una squadra pronta da subito a vincere la champions oppure ai programmi societari per il futuro(stabilità/cessione).



Per me è molto più importante la frase "non conosco i confini del rapporto tra Donnarumma e Raiola"


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2356291 ha scritto:


> Per me è molto più importante la frase "non conosco i confini del rapporto tra Donnarumma e Raiola"



Con questa frase ha voluto dire nemmeno tanto velatamente che alla fine ha seguito il consiglio di raiola, questo lo avevo inteso.
Però giustificare la decisione del non-rinnovo e dare addirittura le attenuanti del caso mi pare francamente un assist che donnarumma non merita.
E va bene essere dei signori ma questa dichiarazione mette ombre sulla dimensione del milan.
Cosa si sono detti lo sanno solo loro.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2021)

Prima ci dicevano che per tornare al top era necessario tornare in Champions, ora lo stadio. Dopo lo stadio cosa ci diranno, che dobbiamo prima vincere la Champions?
Comunque tra le righe è confermata la teoria che il rapporto Donnarumma - Raiola vada oltre i confini di un normale rapporto tra procuratore e assistito.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2356307 ha scritto:


> Prima ci dicevano che per tornare al top era necessario tornare in Champions, ora lo stadio. Dopo lo stadio cosa ci diranno, che dobbiamo prima vincere la Champions?



Che servirà lo stadio su Marte


----------



## pazzomania (6 Giugno 2021)

SoloMVB;2356249 ha scritto:


> Vado direttamente ad un punto dell'intervista: Donnarumma ha avuto delle ragioni dalla sua per andarsene.Dobbiamo preoccuparci caro Gazzosa?Quali sono queste buone ragioni?





diavoloINme;2356254 ha scritto:


> Stavo giusto concentrandomi su quel trafiletto , poi ho letto te e quindi quoto te : quel passaggio è inquietante.
> Cosa avrà voluto dire?
> Non mi piace affatto perchè lascia intendere cose oscure pro-donnarumma e contro la società.



Soldi no.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356240 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Gazidis:"La vision è molto chiara: riportare il Milan al top"
> 
> **Gazidis su Ibra:"*È stato sorprendente conoscere Ibra. È straordinariamente divisivo: o lo ami o lo odi. Penso che investa su questa caratteristica per motivare se stesso. È un uomo molto intelligente e ha anche un lato soft, che esprime nel rapporto con la squadra. Non è sufficiente ruggire come un leone sul campo per guadagnarsi il rispetto dei compagni. Sono molto utili i momenti - diciamo così - di tenerezza. Una parte di lui è destinata all’immagine pubblica. Prevale comunque la componente motivazionale: Ibra non si accontenta mai, è sempre sopra le righe, il leone se lo sente addosso. E ovviamente non pensa di essere Dio. Il desiderio di essere qualcosa in più, e di diverso, è nella sua natura. Il gruppo è fortemente stimolato dalla sua presenza. Ed è un fatto notevole che, a 39 anni, Ibra riesca ancora a competere a questi livelli e a essere così determinato a vincere – è eccezionale».
> *
> ...



tutto condivisibile, ma bisogna assolutamente utilizzare la qualificazione per migliorare la rosa. Dobbiamo creare un gap rispetto alle romane/Atalanta per avere una squadra stabilmente da prime tre posti del campionato. 

Per quanto riguarda Donnarumma, penso che abbia scelto un progetto tecnico più avanti del nostro, non so se andrà all Juventus. Abbastanza incredibile voler andarsene nell'anno che la squadra che "tifi" torna in Champions League comunque.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356313 ha scritto:


> Soldi no.



Eppure leggendo questo trafiletto: 'Ha fatto ciò che pensava fosse meglio per lui, e ci sono alcune ragioni dalla sua parte, ma non indico quali' , non ho pensato subito ai soldi o non solo a quelli.
Cioè Gazidis sta praticamente giustificando le ragioni del ragazzo.
Pensi siano i soldi ? E se fossero i soldi che male ci sarebbe stato nel dirlo?

Mi ripeto : va bene fare i signori ma offrire anche 'la scorta' mi pare francamente troppo.

Secondo me raiola tra qualche giorno se ne uscirà con la sparata che donnarumma ha lasciato il milan perchè aveva ambizioni sportive diverse e quindi va in un club top top top come lui.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356221 ha scritto:


> Gazidis al Corriere dello Sport in edicola:"Il ritorno delle italiane al top? Solo con gli stadi? Donnarumma? Rispetto la sua scelta, è un professionista. Superlega? E' morta, ma il calcio cambi. Ibra? E' divisivo. O lo ami o lo odi. Maldini? E' un grande DS".
> 
> *Intervista completa *
> 
> ...



Belle parole, ma i tifosi e l'AC Milan 1899 non si nutrono di retorica, si nutrono di successi.

E lo stadio lasciamolo perdere. Cerchiamo di tornare ai vertici indipendentemente dallo stadio, altrimenti stiamo a girarci i pollici nell'attesa.

Sono i successi che devono portare lo stadio, non il viceversa.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2356384 ha scritto:


> Belle parole, ma i tifosi e l'AC Milan 1899 non si nutrono di retorica, si nutrono di successi.
> 
> E lo stadio lasciamolo perdere. Cerchiamo di tornare ai vertici indipendentemente dallo stadio, altrimenti stiamo a girarci i pollici nell'attesa.
> 
> Sono i successi che devono portare lo stadio, non il viceversa.



Giustissimo,anche perché data la situazione dei nati dopo lo stadio nuovo vedrà la luce al prossimo transito della cometa di Halley.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2356334 ha scritto:


> Eppure leggendo questo trafiletto: 'Ha fatto ciò che pensava fosse meglio per lui, e ci sono alcune ragioni dalla sua parte, ma non indico quali' , non ho pensato subito ai soldi o non solo a quelli.
> Cioè Gazidis sta praticamente giustificando le ragioni del ragazzo.
> Pensi siano i soldi ? E se fossero i soldi che male ci sarebbe stato nel dirlo?
> 
> ...



Si ho capito cosa intendi.
Ma non penso Gazidis parlasse di ambizioni sportive, sarebbe un autogol clamoroso e un affermazione stupida da dire...


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Giugno 2021)

Ma sulla questione stadio come siamo messi?

Non si erano fatti almeno 2 progetti che erano ormai a buon punto addirittura mantenendo San Siro per altri eventi sportivi?

Non possiamo farcene uno nostro e l'Inter si arrangia? Ci guadagneremmo un casino rispetto loro


----------



## Garrincha (6 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356397 ha scritto:


> Si ho capito cosa intendi.
> Ma non penso Gazidis parlasse di ambizioni sportive, sarebbe un autogol clamoroso e un affermazione stupida da dire...



Credo sia cosciente anche lui che il Milan i prossimi tre-cinque anni non alzerà nulla o al limite può auspicare una coppa Italia o una supercoppa italiana e dirlo non mi sembra un autogol, vendere fumo non è sempre producente specie se chi attende vede che sul fuoco non c'è nulla. 

Comunque sono discorsi che si vedranno dalla scelta di Donnarumma, dalla sua destinazione e dal suo stipendio, può andare anche alla Roma se i Friedkin spenderanno trecento milioni sul mercato quest'estate altrimenti vi saranno altre considerazioni da fare


----------



## Djici (6 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356221 ha scritto:


> Gazidis al Corriere dello Sport in edicola:"Il ritorno delle italiane al top? Solo con gli stadi? Donnarumma? Rispetto la sua scelta, è un professionista. Superlega? E' morta, ma il calcio cambi. Ibra? E' divisivo. O lo ami o lo odi. Maldini? E' un grande DS".
> 
> *Intervista completa *
> 
> ...



Gazidis avrebbe fatto meglio a stare zitto invece di dare ragione a Dollarumma.
O allora bisogna parlare chiaro e dire le cose come stanno.


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Giugno 2021)

Riassumendo:

*SI* a investimenti su *18-24enni *(basso ingaggio e investimento cartellino con potenziale plusvalenza futura)
*NO* a investimenti su *24-30enni* (ingaggio già top e investimenti cartellino senza possibilità di plusvalenze)
*NI* a investimenti di *over 30* (se ingaggio in linea con parametri societari e cartellini a zero euro, servono per equilibrare la rosa in termini di esperienza vs 18-24enni sui quali si punta).


----------



## TheZio (6 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2356334 ha scritto:


> Eppure leggendo questo trafiletto: 'Ha fatto ciò che pensava fosse meglio per lui, e ci sono alcune ragioni dalla sua parte, ma non indico quali' , non ho pensato subito ai soldi o non solo a quelli.
> Cioè Gazidis sta praticamente giustificando le ragioni del ragazzo.
> Pensi siano i soldi ? E se fossero i soldi che male ci sarebbe stato nel dirlo?
> 
> ...





Djici;2356477 ha scritto:


> Gazidis avrebbe fatto meglio a stare zitto invece di dare ragione a Dollarumma.
> O allora bisogna parlare chiaro e dire le cose come stanno.



A parer mio Dollarumma se ne è andato solo per una questione di soldi. Pensava di avere un accordo con la Juve, ma probabilmente l'addio a Paratici e la messa in secondo piano del tuffatore ceco ha un pò ingarbugliato la situazione.. Vediamo come si evolverà..

Comunque io leggo tra le parole di Gazidis come se uno dei discorsi del Giuda fosse che vuole da subito una squadra competitiva per la CL e, al momento attuale, il Milan questo non se lo può permettere. Poi il calcio è strano e magari il prox anno facciamo una Champions da urlo e i gobbi invece se la guardano in TV grazie a Ceferin..


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2021)

TheZio;2356501 ha scritto:


> A parer mio Dollarumma se ne è andato solo per una questione di soldi. Pensava di avere un accordo con la Juve, ma probabilmente l'addio a Paratici e la messa in secondo piano del tuffatore ceco ha un pò ingarbugliato la situazione.. Vediamo come si evolverà..
> 
> Comunque io leggo tra le parole di Gazidis come se uno dei discorsi *del Giuda fosse che vuole da subito una squadra competitiva per la CL e, al momento attuale, il Milan questo non se lo può permettere. *Poi il calcio è strano e magari il prox anno facciamo una Champions da urlo e i gobbi invece se la guardano in TV grazie a Ceferin..



Stessa mia impressione.
Da capire se si tratta dell'ennesima strategia oppure veramente l'ego di questo ragazzo è a noi sconosciuto.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356221 ha scritto:


> Gazidis al Corriere dello Sport in edicola:"Il ritorno delle italiane al top? Solo con gli stadi? Donnarumma? Rispetto la sua scelta, è un professionista. Superlega? E' morta, ma il calcio cambi. Ibra? E' divisivo. O lo ami o lo odi. Maldini? E' un grande DS".
> 
> *Intervista completa *
> 
> ...



Persona più falsa e squallida non potevamo avere in società.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356221 ha scritto:


> Gazidis al Corriere dello Sport in edicola:"Il ritorno delle italiane al top? Solo con gli stadi? Donnarumma? Rispetto la sua scelta, è un professionista. Superlega? E' morta, ma il calcio cambi. Ibra? E' divisivo. O lo ami o lo odi. Maldini? E' un grande DS".
> 
> *Intervista completa *
> 
> ...



Io resto della mia opinione. Quando il Milan avrà uno stadio nuovo, qua dentro saremo tutti morti.


----------



## Jino (6 Giugno 2021)

Finalmente qualche protagonista conferma ancora una volta che Raiola c'entra fin la. Sempre a dare la colpa a lui, quando alla fine è un calciatore a decidere, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## King of the North (7 Giugno 2021)

Rivera10;2356273 ha scritto:


> Parole, parole, parole....



Io leggo parole ma ho visto anche i fatti.
Milan secondo in campionato dopo anni nerissimi.


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Giugno 2021)

Almeno Galliani diceva "Non arriva nessuno se non parte nessuno...". Questo ti dice "Non arriva nessuno se non facciamo lo stadio". Campa cavallo


----------



## Gunnar67 (7 Giugno 2021)

King of the North;2356722 ha scritto:


> Io leggo parole ma ho visto anche i fatti.
> Milan secondo in campionato dopo anni nerissimi.



Secondi a -13 dalla prima e a +2 sulla quinta, ma vabbe'... Dai guardiamo in faccia alla realtà: come possibilità di campagna acquisti / cessioni siamo messi peggio di tutti, Inda compresa.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2021)

comunque noto con piacere che i nati dopo vengono qui a trollare, segno evidente che ormai sono alla frutta. D'altronde non li biasimo, il loro presidente gli ha praticamente detto accontentativi dello scudetto perché adesso sarà periodo di vacche magre. poveretti.


----------



## Manue (7 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2356254 ha scritto:


> Stavo giusto concentrandomi su quel trafiletto , poi ho letto te e quindi quoto te : quel passaggio è inquietante.
> Cosa avrà voluto dire?
> Non mi piace affatto perchè lascia intendere cose oscure pro-donnarumma e contro la società.



Bah, 
per me non lascia intendere niente.

La tua è una tua interpretazione negativa, 
ma potrebbe essere tutt'altro, anche ragioni personali... cose che noi non conosciamo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356221 ha scritto:


> Gazidis al Corriere dello Sport in edicola:"Il ritorno delle italiane al top? Solo con gli stadi? Donnarumma? Rispetto la sua scelta, è un professionista. Superlega? E' morta, ma il calcio cambi. Ibra? E' divisivo. O lo ami o lo odi. Maldini? E' un grande DS".
> 
> *Intervista completa *
> 
> ...


Il fondo Idiott ha raccolto i cocci e finirà di banchettare sulla nostra carcassa. Grande campagna acquisti, grandi progetti, Donnarumma che aveva ragioni valide per andarsene… siamo in una botte di ferro con Gazidis e Idiott. Tante belle chiacchiere, ma orizzonti temporali indefiniti e tanto fumo negli occhi. Pure io voglio lavorare e farmi pagare per progetti che realizzerò senza una data e senza la garanzia che li farò in concreto.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Giugno 2021)

7AlePato7;2356824 ha scritto:


> Il fondo Idiott ha raccolto i cocci e finirà di banchettare sulla nostra carcassa. Grande campagna acquisti, grandi progetti, Donnarumma che aveva ragioni valide per andarsene&#8230; siamo in una botte di ferro con Gazidis e Idiott. Tante belle chiacchiere, ma orizzonti temporali indefiniti e tanto fumo negli occhi. Pure io voglio lavorare e farmi pagare per progetti che realizzerò senza una data e senza la garanzia che li farò in concreto.



Ahinoi,quanta verità.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Giugno 2021)

> Gazidis sui progetti futuri del Milan: "*La sfida è far acquisire una mentalità più ottimista a una squadra che veniva da un lungo periodo di difficoltà &#8211; ma, aggiungerei, anche espressione di una cultura calcistica molto radicata e facile al pessimismo*. A volte si ha bisogno di un po&#8217; di ingenuità. Oltre a carattere, forza, chiarezza e costanza"



gazidis legge il forum


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356221 ha scritto:


> Gazidis al Corriere dello Sport in edicola:"Il ritorno delle italiane al top? Solo con gli stadi? Donnarumma? Rispetto la sua scelta, è un professionista. Superlega? E' morta, ma il calcio cambi. Ibra? E' divisivo. O lo ami o lo odi. Maldini? E' un grande DS".
> 
> *Intervista completa *
> 
> ...



Io continuo a vedere in Gazidis una persona intelligente con idee chiare...

Credo venga criticato a priori ormai, ma non mi stupisce..c'è gente che dopo anni e anni di prese per il chiulo ancora incensa Fester come AD nr 1 al mondo, grande mago del mercato...e di Berlusconi ormai demente se ne uscivano ancora con "Berlusconi di calcio ne capisce" (mentre ormai è confermato che non ne ha mai capito una mazza)...i luoghi comuni e i miti sono ardui da sfatare


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Giugno 2021)

Manue;2356817 ha scritto:


> Bah,
> per me non lascia intendere niente.
> 
> La tua è una tua interpretazione negativa,
> ma potrebbe essere tutt'altro, anche ragioni personali... cose che noi non conosciamo.



Sarà anche una interpretazione negativa ma se un dirigente del Milan giustifica la mossa di Donnarumma nonostante il danno economico e tecnico che ci ha arrecato...
a me non pare normale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2356974 ha scritto:


> Sarà anche una interpretazione negativa ma se un dirigente del Milan giustifica la mossa di Donnarumma nonostante il danno economico e tecnico che ci ha arrecato...
> a me non pare normale.


A me quando parla infastidisce… poi pare una macchietta, anche il discorso del fatto di essere un numero uno… devi dimostrarlo di essere il numero uno e al Milan non ha combinato nulla al momento, se non la decisione di insediare Ragnarok, naufragata per le richieste esose di giocatori probabilmente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2356881 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a vedere in Gazidis una persona intelligente con idee chiare...
> 
> Credo venga criticato a priori ormai, ma non mi stupisce..c'è gente che dopo anni e anni di prese per il chiulo ancora incensa Fester come AD nr 1 al mondo, grande mago del mercato...e di Berlusconi ormai demente se ne uscivano ancora con "Berlusconi di calcio ne capisce" (mentre ormai è confermato che non ne ha mai capito una mazza)...i luoghi comuni e i miti sono ardui da sfatare


Chiarissime&#8230; basta vedere cosa stava per combinare con Ragnarok. Oppure il dietrofront con la Superlega, dove aveva raggiunto accordi per farci essere il Crotone d&#8217;Europa.


----------

